# Jumeirah Islands for families



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello 

Does anyone have information on living on jumeirah islands and whether it is suitable for families

thank you for any feedback


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yes it is, my former boss owns a villa there and it is just beautiful. double check re. the status of communal facilities etc as there were some issues in the past with the developer not handing them over in spite of them being finished but not sure what the status is now.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ps gated community, green areas, etc. so very family oriented.


----------

